# Russian tortoises and chard



## DisTortoiseDoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello all, I've got a Russian tortoise and am trying to give him all kinds of healthy goodies. Reading that they eat kale, I picked up what I thought was kale at the store until I (after buying it) was told it was chard. (I'm not a vegetable fanatic myself so I didn't know what kale looked like). So, looking up if tortoises can eat chard, I'm not seeing really anything on it! It's big dark green leaves with very red stems. Can my russian tortoise eat this? 


---
My Russian tortoise, Duncan, is the biggest cutie patootie <3


----------



## gtc (Sep 7, 2013)

DisTortoiseDoe said:


> Hello all, I've got a Russian tortoise and am trying to give him all kinds of healthy goodies. Reading that they eat kale, I picked up what I thought was kale at the store until I (after buying it) was told it was chard. (I'm not a vegetable fanatic myself so I didn't know what kale looked like). So, looking up if tortoises can eat chard, I'm not seeing really anything on it! It's big dark green leaves with very red stems. Can my russian tortoise eat this?
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


----------

